# Can your Insurance company find out



## Zorro65

I been driving Uber for about week and have found it very hard to make above 10 or 13 hr. 

Now I'm reading all this stuff about insurance and I do not want my insurance cancelled. Its already hard to get insurance reasonable in Tampa Fl. 

I am thinking of just quitting this and I already signed up for Uber and Lyft is there any way my insurance company would find find out?

Does Uber or Lfyt tell them. 

Thanks,

Zorro


----------



## Grand

Hi Zorro65 
Thanks for joining the forum.

This newbie link maybe of assistance. https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/


----------



## steveK2016

It'll be hard to find the answer in that huge thread.

Short answer: Maybe

Long answer: Maybe, if you are at fault and it's a total loss of your vehicle, they may investigate and look for reasons to deny you coverage. An easy way to deny you coverage is to find out if you violated their policy or if you lied about anything when you purchased the coverage or other statements. More than likely, you agreed not to use your vehicle for commercial purposes. Uber is a commercial enterprise. You just violated your policy. Will they deny your claim? Maybe. Will they cancel your policy? Maybe. Could thinks work out? Maybe. If it's a small fender bender that may only cost $3000 to repair (both yours and the vehicle you rear ended) then they may not take the time to investigate too deeply. If you get into an accident with pax in the vehicles, there's a significant chance Uber/James River will contact your insurance company because the Comprehensive and Collision coverage in phase 2 and 3 are contingent on if you have valid Insuance.

How wonderful of a treat for James River if they call and find out you did not inform your insurance company that you were rideshare and they nullify your coverage. Now James River is off the hook for your vehicle repair.

Now is it guaranteed that the worst case scenario will happen? No, but isn't Insurance made to cover you for worst case scenarios? Would it be defeating the purpose of having such coverage if you were unsure without doubt that you were covered for the worst case scenario?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

steveK2016 said:


> It'll be hard to find the answer in that huge thread.
> 
> Short answer: Maybe
> 
> Long answer: Maybe, if you are at fault and it's a total loss of your vehicle, they may investigate and look for reasons to deny you coverage. An easy way to deny you coverage is to find out if you violated their policy or if you lied about anything when you purchased the coverage or other statements. More than likely, you agreed not to use your vehicle for commercial purposes. Uber is a commercial enterprise. You just violated your policy. Will they deny your claim? Maybe. Will they cancel your policy? Maybe. Could thinks work out? Maybe. If it's a small fender bender that may only cost $3000 to repair (both yours and the vehicle you rear ended) then they may not take the time to investigate too deeply. If you get into an accident with pax in the vehicles, there's a significant chance Uber/James River will contact your insurance company because the Comprehensive and Collision coverage in phase 2 and 3 are continent on if you have valid Insuance.
> 
> How wonderful of a treat for James River if they call and find out you did not inform your insurance company that you were rideshare and they nullify your coverage. Now James River is off the hook for your vehicle repair.
> 
> Now is it guaranteed that the worst case scenario will happen? No, but isn't Insurance made to cover you for worst case scenarios? Would it be defeating the purpose of having such coverage if you were unsure without doubt that you were covered for the worst case scenario?


Excellent explanation. (I'm sure you meant to type "contingent," right?)


----------



## write.then.drive

Worse than not covering vehicle repair, is serious injury or property damage that is found to be your fault. Could be >$100,000 if it hits the fan.


----------



## steveK2016

write.then.drive said:


> Worse than not covering vehicle repair, is serious injury or property damage that is found to be your fault. Could be >$100,000 if it hits the fan.


Liability is always covered by Uber's 1kk Liability Coverage in phase 2 and 3. You may be underinsured in phase 1 as they only cover 50k injury/100k total/25k property as you didn't have a pax so this would be to cover the car you hit. This is to cover Uber's butt as much as anything.

The true risk will be to your property and your health, both of which can be costly to repair...


----------



## cola363

steveK2016 said:


> Liability is always covered by Uber's 1kk Liability Coverage in phase 2 and 3. You may be underinsured in phase 1 as they only cover 50k injury/100k total/25k property as you didn't have a pax so this would be to cover the car you hit. This is to cover Uber's butt as much as anything.
> 
> The true risk will be to your property and your health, both of which can be costly to repair...


I believe Uber/Lyft insurance policy only covers periods 2 & 3.


----------



## steveK2016

cola363 said:


> I believe Uber/Lyft insurance policy only covers periods 2 & 3.


They have limited Liability in Phase 1 as it only needs to cover something you hit, as there's no pax. They have no coverage for collision or comprehensive.


----------



## cola363

OK, thanks.


----------



## pismire

Don't be a fool. Get the proper insurance in place. A few extra dollars a month is not worth the risk. Anyone who tells you that leaving your insurance company in the dark about your Uber driving is setting you up for failure. Tell your insurance company what you are doing with your car. If your insurance company dies not offer a TNC endorsement, find a new insurance company.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Zorro65 said:


> I been driving Uber for about week and have found it very hard to make above 10 or 13 hr.
> 
> Now I'm reading all this stuff about insurance and I do not want my insurance cancelled. Its already hard to get insurance reasonable in Tampa Fl.
> 
> I am thinking of just quitting this and I already signed up for Uber and Lyft is there any way my insurance company would find find out?
> 
> Does Uber or Lfyt tell them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Zorro


In the state of Florida,

Starting July 1st,

*If you don't have "ride share insurance"

When you are offline*

_Your insurance provider is legally allowed to ask uber/lyft the times/dates that you were online_ in the course of an accident investigation. Even if the company has no record of you being a rideshare driver.

uber/lyft will be legally required to reply.

If you weren't online during the time of the accident.. But are a driver at all.

your insurance _*will*_ pay out on any claim for any party involved...
and you *MAY* get dropped.

This is when the fun stuff starts...

*If you WERE ONLINE AT ALL...*

your personal insurance will be 110% worthless. They will pay exactly no one exactly $0. Your personal policy is NOT in effect.

You will have to file a claim with James River or lyft and pay up to $1000 deductible.

*If you were on a trip*... (anywhere between accepting, canceling or dropping off)
You have collision coverage _only if your personal policy has collision coverage_. (despite your personal policy not being in effect)

*If you were not on a trip,*
You have insurance and may owe a deductible of Up to $1000 if you are at fault.. TO FIX THE OTHER PERSON'S CAR.

_Fixing YOUR car is 100% out of pocket_ unless any other drivers insurance covers you because they are at fault.

*If you have ride share insurance*

*If you are offline*
Your insurance works exactly the way you think it should, with no risk of getting canceled.
*
*
_*If you are online*_
you may owe... BOTH a deductible to YOUR insurance provider AND to uber/lyft.
But this the only way to get your car fixed.

My advice is to get an insurance quote from Foremost,
My quote was 149 a month or $800 for 6 months paid in advance,
Including comprehensive and collision.


----------



## steveK2016

The deductible is stated just for collision and comprehensive. It does not state there is a deductible for liability.


----------



## Lee239

Zorro65 said:


> I been driving Uber for about week and have found it very hard to make above 10 or 13 hr.
> 
> Now I'm reading all this stuff about insurance and I do not want my insurance cancelled. Its already hard to get insurance reasonable in Tampa Fl.
> 
> I am thinking of just quitting this and I already signed up for Uber and Lyft is there any way my insurance company would find find out?
> 
> Does Uber or Lfyt tell them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Zorro


$10 an hour is great but that is not your income that is your revenue.

I've had entire days that I only made $6 or $10. I am in a slow market and when I deduct the miles and dead miles my profit is zero, So figure out your profit first. Yes you are taking a chance that your insurance provider will cancel you if they find out and you will have to pay more for a different provider and then can't work Uber because that will require extra rideshare insurance.

So if anything happens call your local news they love Uber stories and maybe a lot of drivers will quit nationwide when they realize its not worth the risk.

You can also be fired when you have a bad day or week with Uber and your rating drops.

It's horrible gig/side hustle.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Lee239 said:


> $10 an hour is great but that is not your income that is your revenue.
> 
> I've had entire days that I only made $6 or $10. I am in a slow market and when I deduct the miles and dead miles my profit is zero, So figure out your profit first. Yes you are taking a chance that your insurance provider will cancel you if they find out and you will have to pay more for a different provider and then can't work Uber because that will require extra rideshare insurance.
> 
> So if anything happens call your local news they love Uber stories and maybe a lot of drivers will quit nationwide when they realize its not worth the risk.
> 
> You can also be fired when you have a bad day or week with Uber and your rating drops.
> 
> It's horrible gig/side hustle.


10-13 an hour isn't bad, for Florida.

I've done the math,

There is no profit margin on some of the markets.

Once you factor in maintenance, fuel, and depreciation I can't make the math show a profit.

Orlando is about $7-10 per hour, with 20 miles driven per hour. It's barely min wage with no expenses, with _*1957!*_ AAA per mile costs (15c a mile) your looking at $4-7 per hour in profit.

Then you use the number i came up with 25c per mile, 12c per mile depreciation 8c per mile gasoline 5c per mile maintenance... Profit is out of the question here.This is my estimation of what it costs to drive an EXTRA mile vs the cost of just owning car. It doesn't include insurance, parking ect.

$7-10
Minus
$5

$2-5 per hour profit

Lastly we have the taxable profit accounting..

$7-10
Minus
$10.70

-$.70 to -$3.00 per hour


----------



## maxefforts77

Surprised there are so many drivers.


----------

